# [email protected] The Charity Motor Show, Snetterton circuit,23/11/14



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well once again we will have a stand at this years Charity motor show and passenger ride experience day on the 23/11/14.

Had a great day last year with a great turnout of TT's with everyone welcome. This year I am driving on track giving passenger rides in my race prepped Golf VR6 so won't be on the TT stand but will ask one of my fellow members to organise on the day as Vince ( East Anglia rep ) is to busy at work currently to organise.

Details of what to expect below :

CHARITY MOTOR SHOW 2014

Join us for the Charity Motor Show once again this year, as we are offering an exhilarating passenger ride extravaganza around Snetterton Race Circuit and a car and motorbike Motor Show with Car Club exhibits and Trade Stands!

From just £20 passengers can enjoy 6 thrilling miles of racetrack experience around the Snetterton race circuit, choosing from an impressive line up of classic cars, performance cars, racing cars and supercars and the show will be raising vital funds for Local Charities.

The event promises to be a fun-filled day for all the family and all you need to do is decide how much you want to spend on the day and either buy your vouchers in advance online or on the day. There will be something for everyone including the opportunity to view some amazing cars close up, children's activities, refreshments, car club exhibits, and trade stands.

Bring along the whole family with an entry donation of only £10 cash per vehicle. You can purchase passenger ride tickets on the day by cash or card (online pre-purchase will open shortly). Then simply choose from Classic Cars, Race Cars and Supercars!

Proceeds go to towards East Anglia's Children's Hospices, British Heart Foundation, 
The Big C, East Anglian Air Ambulance & Norfolk Accident Rescue Service.

Class:	We Choose:	You Choose:
Class D	£20	£30
Class C	£30	£40
Class B	£50	£60
Class A	£60	£70
Choose your passenger ride car for an extra £10 donation

Gates open 8am - 4pm. Sunday 23rd November 2014, Snetterton Race Circuit, Norfolk. Passenger rides are available to adults and children over 12 and 4ft 10 inches tall. No dogs allowed.

See below link for extra info :

http://www.charityse.co.uk/about-the-charity-motor-show-34-c.asp

So who is interested ?

Ryanmtt
Nobby
Richyboy
Wig
Millepeed
Jamman


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

I enjoy this event so much, I will attend Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> I enjoy this event so much, I will attend Neil


Great Ryan , look forward to it.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yep I'll be there again what a great day last year


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Yep I'll be there again what a great day last year


Great , see you soon Rich.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sounds good fun, might bring my youngest son if I can get Some time off work

Wig


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Wiggles01 said:


> Sounds good fun, might bring my youngest son if I can get Some time off work
> 
> Wig


Great , will put you down too


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi guys
str events have been in touch with me and we have space for upto 20 cars (TT) in our section. it costs £10 per car and this money goes to charity. there is also a best stand event so lets try and make ours the best. all welcome to the stand
regards
vince


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm making the trip up for this.......might not be in my car tho but be in another depends who wants to drive

J
xx


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm making the trip up for this.......might not be in my car tho but be in another depends who wants to drive
> 
> J
> xx


Cool , make sure you select me for track driving duties then , can't wait to hear you scream Jess :lol:


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

any more for any more.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Neil, I will be there so hopefully will bump into you all. (still no TT though!)


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

I hope to come along to this again this year though I doubt I'll get there as early as last year so I'll probably park up in the general area. Brilliant turnout last year and very impressed with the dragsters but will definitely try to bag a ride in an R8 this time if there's one there. All in a good cause as well.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi guys
gates open at 8am so if we aim to meet outside the gates in the parking area just outside them for 7.45am we can all go into the grounds and club stand parking area together, how does this sound. see you all soon.
cheers
Vince


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Hope everyone has a great day and takes plenty of pics. Would love to you join you all but this month all my pocket money has had to go on repairs for my new TT. Will defo be interested if it runs again next year though.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

neilc said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making the trip up for this.......might not be in my car tho but be in another depends who wants to drive
> ...


ummmm might give you a wide birth lol

J
xx


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Can you put Dave and myself down please. Just coming in one car though 
Jenny


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry guys gona have to count me out of this one now, been massively let down at the last minute!

J
xx


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi guys
its looking very unlikely im goin to make this event tomorrow due to work commitments, cant half install a machine which has to be running on monday morning.
you can still all meet at the gate and you will beable to park up in the event stand,
regards
vince


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Morning all I'm not coming today too wet for me don't fancy standing in the rain gutted tho


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

richyboy said:


> Morning all I'm not coming today too wet for me don't fancy standing in the rain gutted tho


Same totally gutted about the weather


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Was looking forward to it then see weather report 100% rain all day. Don't know why they do it in November when summer would attract more people and a 50/50 chance of better weather compared to 80/20 of rain


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Yep I've opted out of this too. Lashing is down in Herts and set for the day. I had a similar journey - distance wise - to Goodwood a couple of weeks ago in the pouring rain - never seen the TT so filthy after I got back. I can't be bothered with a full scale clean up again. Probably batten it down for the winter now apart from the occassional blast.

As others have said it's a shame it's not at a friendlier time of the year. Last year was cold but dry and a great turnout.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am at Snetterton. Looks like the only one to make it. Stand looks a bit poor with one car on it :-(


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Jenny H said:


> I am at Snetterton. Looks like the only one to make it. Stand looks a bit poor with one car on it :-(


Oh dear, but fair play to you if you've ventured there from the Midlands. You deserve a medal.

I feel a bit guilty now for not manning up a bit. Sorry.

I bet it's bleak though, its a fair wind that blows across that track when it's miserable.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Jenny,

Neil is there and has stated the track is a bit dangerous


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi James. Seen Neil and his car is slipping a bit !!
Just been round in a 911 and Dave went in a GTR. Plenty of sideways action lol


----------

